# Best value hybrid (mens) under £300?



## pjc (8 Aug 2009)

Hi all,

Wanting to buy a new hybrid as my mountain bike is just too much hard work for commuting 7-8 miles to work through West London.

Got an Evans and a Halfords both very close to me (Chiswick), but find that their staff are always super-busy and unwilling to spend much time offering advice. That said, my budget currently won't stretch much beyond £300 which means I'm probably stuck with their offerings.

Just wondering whether people could make some suggestions for a good quality / value mens hybrid? Perhaps based on recent purchase or paste experience?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## punkypossum (8 Aug 2009)

Have you considered just putting slicks on your mtb? That should make a big difference... For 7-8 miles, a moutain bike shouldn't really be too much of a problem...


----------



## pjc (8 Aug 2009)

I have, but want to keep my mountain bike for off-road stuff...


----------



## ACS (8 Aug 2009)

If you are on a tight budget and not impressed with your LBS try having a look at the Revolution Range from the Edinburgh Bike Coop.

Or look at a second user Specialized Sirrus Sport or better on ebay. A lot of commuter’s purchase a bike with good intentions which never amount to more than 1 or 2 rides. So with some research, a couple of weeks watching prices on Ebay and a bit canny bargaining some real bargains can be found.

Last year (Aug) I purchased a Sirrus Sport (2006 model) fully fitted, mudguards, rack etc for £150 and apart from a new rear cassette and replacing a broken spoke (Jan this year) I have used it without issue on my 20 mile round trip almost every day since. 

The are many excellent hybrids on the market which are worthy of consideration but I am not able to comment as the only hybrid I have owned is the Sirrus and would have no hesitation getting my hands on another.


----------



## MarkF (8 Aug 2009)

You can get a Dawes Discovery 201 OR 301, both good bikes. I'd go for the 201EQ, it comes with guards and a decent rack, I started off on one of these, not the most glamorous ride but I would not hesitate to recommend one.


----------



## smeg (8 Aug 2009)

Yep the Dawes 201 fits into your budget nicely, I've got the blue 201EQ with pannier rack & mudguards fitted - good bike, bought online for £270.


----------



## darkfibre72 (9 Aug 2009)

Yep, hand raised for a 301. I've just sold my 2007 model. Great bike, I was sorry to see it go.


----------



## Banjo (9 Aug 2009)

2009 Specialized Sirrus is about £300 . Would have been my first choice until I rode my Trek on a test ride then couldnt give it back so had to buy it.


----------

